# Affichage 25 films



## Buzzer27 (10 Mai 2012)

J'ai un ATV3 et un peu plus de 80 films dans ma bibilio itunes. comment fait-on pour choisir les 25 films qui apparaissent à l'écran via ATV3. Il semblerait que ce soit les 25 derniers entrés dans ma biblio. Est-ce possible de choisir les 25 films affichés?? Merci


----------



## iDanGener (10 Mai 2012)

Buzzer27 a dit:


> J'ai un ATV3 et un peu plus de 80 films dans ma bibilio itunes. comment fait-on pour choisir les 25 films qui apparaissent à l'écran via ATV3. Il semblerait que ce soit les 25 derniers entrés dans ma biblio. Est-ce possible de choisir les 25 films affichés?? Merci



Bonjour,

Tu peux voir la liste de tous tes films (en tout cas, beaucoup plus que 25) avec l'Apple TV2, j'imagine que c'est la même chose avec le 3.

Daniel


----------



## Buzzer27 (10 Mai 2012)

Merci. En fait, je peux voir tous mes films en utilisant le menu film. Par contre, l'ATV3 affiche seulement 25 jaquette de films à l'écran principal.


----------

